# 10g project



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a 10g that just sits in my room with nothing in it and wanted to get some ideas what to put in it??? Looking for a cool project idea!!


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Well first are you thinking you want aggressive,semi aggressive, or community? Do you want small fish or medium? Do you want aquatic plants?


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

possible a planted tank with shark of sort


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

So maybe get some sharks with some barbs or dainos. Make sure your tank is big enough for the number of fish and take into account the size they will become.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Go for the plants. Planted tanks IMO are 10x better.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

make sure you do your research, most sharks either get to big for a 10 gallon or should be in groups of 4-6, Do live plants for sure, much better look, could do a Betta and some cories. I would stick to smaller fish in a 10 gallon. Just my opinion


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

critter, hanky is right. sharks get big or need to be in shoals or need space due to their nature. in my old 10 gal i had i dwarf gourami and some phantom tetras. the color contrasts between the fish made the tank look stunning. 
just remember, 10 gallons is not much space for fish. do your research, see what you can do with what you have and definately plant your tank.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea I would avoid any "sharks" in a 10 gallon. I got some guppies as a gift for my birthday (from petsmart, but they seem to be doing ok) and with the pond snails/assasin snails and it being planted, it looks really nice.


----------

